# JPA-Query - nicht das komplette Objekt



## mavinatic (5. Aug 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich beschäftige mich momentan mit JPA/Hibernate und möchte einen bestimmten Query machen. Und zwar habe ich das Objekt "SessionTO" welches 3 Strings beinhaltet: "USER","CUSTOMER","ROLE". Nun möchte ich aus der Datenbanktabelle alle User auslesen jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich das mache, ich habe kein Interesse an CUSTOMER & ROLE.


SELECT x FROM SessionTO x...!?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Aug 2011)

SQL schon je gelernt/ benutzt?

SELECT x.user FROM SessionTO x

wobei es wichtig ist das gemappte Attribut zu nehmen, nicht die DB-Spalte, 
hier ist dann auch wie bei Klassennamen die exakte Groß-/Kleinschreibung wichtig


----------



## mavinatic (5. Aug 2011)

Hallo SlaterB,

ja ich habe schon mal SQL gelernt/benutzt, aber da es sich um eine Abwandlung von SQL handelt, war ich mir nicht sicher und wollte nachfragen.


----------



## RySa (5. Aug 2011)

Das habe ich auch vorgeschlagen. Was ich nur komisch finde, dass man solche Beispiele "niergendswo" (zumindest habe ich gar nicht dazu gefunden) findet. Überall sind nur Beispiele, wie man ganze Datensätze rausholt, was ein wenig seltsam ist...auch im oracle tutorial steht nichts von "einzelne Spalten raussuchen", überall immer nur die ganzen Datensätze.


----------



## mvitz (5. Aug 2011)

Ist ja auch ein nicht gerade üblicher Anwendungsfall. In der Regel nutzt man ja ORM um Objekte auf die Datenbank zu mappen und man möchte dann natürlich auch die Objekte bei einer SELECT Anweisung wieder zurück bekommen.

Bei OneToMany etc. mag das ja aus Performancegründen noch vertretbar sein (und dafür gibts dann ja LazyLoading), aber bei normalen Variablen ist die Performance in den meisten Fällen kaum besser, als wenn man einfach alle Felder lädt (außer, man hat viele Objekte und viele Variablen, dann könnte da durchaus ein Unterschied entstehen).


----------

